# liberty or whitetail?



## latemp (Apr 6, 2008)

i'm going to be in close driving distance of both next weekend, but i havent been to either. any advice on which is better?


----------



## volboy23 (Nov 30, 2010)

They are both pretty decent. I started this year and have been to both and I like them. If you are going for the park I would say liberty. They have a bigger park, that does not include a half pipe though. Whitetail does have a small halfpipe.


----------



## TintedOut (Dec 21, 2009)

Both are great spot. Whitetail has the high speed quad tho. So I find myself there more often. They do get busy during the weekends. FYI.


----------



## karmatib (Dec 29, 2010)

im new to the sport and have only been to liberty twice. but everyone i meet who boards often says whitetail is better.but they also say that if you are new that the small hill at liberty is easier to learn on than what whitetail has to offer. this is just what others are telling me so i take it with a grain of salt.


----------



## yimingration (Sep 30, 2009)

Whitetail by far. Super packed on weekends though


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

it all depends on what you are looking for. If its the weekend its going to be swamped. Liberty has a better park setup, whitetail seems a bit bigger (to me anyway)


----------



## fatboyj711 (Feb 1, 2010)

Whitetail is hands down better whether you're a noob, free rider or park rat. The only thing Liberty has over Whitetail is you can get cell service at Liberty while you can only get service at the peak in Whitetail (at least for current AT&T Iphone users).


----------



## TintedOut (Dec 21, 2009)

fatboyj711 said:


> Whitetail is hands down better whether you're a noob, free rider or park rat. The only thing Liberty has over Whitetail is you can get cell service at Liberty while you can only get service at the peak in Whitetail (at least for current AT&T Iphone users).


Agreed on that with At&t iPhone user. No service at Whitetail, no probs at Liberty.


----------



## mdc (Sep 23, 2008)

fatboyj711 said:


> Whitetail is hands down better whether you're a noob, free rider or park rat. The only thing Liberty has over Whitetail is you can get cell service at Liberty while you can only get service at the peak in Whitetail (at least for current AT&T Iphone users).


Wrong, who cares about phone coverage. Liberty has a bar, Whitetail does not = Liberty > Whitetail.

When you are riding these dinky hills, you gotta get hammered!


----------



## fatboyj711 (Feb 1, 2010)

mdc said:


> Wrong, who cares about phone coverage. Liberty has a bar, Whitetail does not = Liberty > Whitetail.
> 
> When you are riding these dinky hills, you gotta get hammered!


That's what flasks and the parking lot are for. If you're going to either of those hills looking for "night life"... good luck


----------



## mdc (Sep 23, 2008)

fatboyj711 said:


> That's what flasks and the parking lot are for. If you're going to either of those hills looking for "night life"... good luck


Flasks are for chair lifts! Bar is for beers!

I've said it before on this site...

Whitetail is the best for riding, but sucks a big one on weekends.

Liberty is ok, and less crowded on weekends and has a decent bar.

Roundtop, blows and not worth the extra drive from NOVA/DC.


----------



## RocktimusPrime (Dec 31, 2010)

I went to Liberty for the first time in December and while the park is pretty big and has features for all levels, I wasn't too impressed with the trails. It seemed like the whole mountain is blues and greens.

I haven't been to whitetail yet, but if the snow storm hits PA on Wednesday, I may try and sneak away on Thurs. give it a go.


----------



## riznfall (Jan 17, 2009)

I've been to all three. All have pros and cons. The order I put them in would be Roundtop, Whitetail, then Liberty. I don't go into the park much cause the wife is with me. She is progressing a lot better this year.


----------



## 1max2nv (Feb 18, 2010)

Whitetail is better but it gets way too crowded. I do agree Liberty is better for someone that's learning. Liberty's beginner slope has the perfect speed. It's fast enough when you are learning but slow enough that other better riders can't ride it fast.


----------



## jkc350z (Jan 30, 2010)

liberty has a better park, but I think whitetails conditions are MUCH better and more well-maintained than liberty. The small trails at Liberty are horrible as there are flat spots all over where you have to unstrap and skate your way until you can find a decline to board again. With that being said, Liberty does have more curvey trails whereas Whitetails are more just straight downhill runs.


----------



## sleev-les (Feb 26, 2010)

fatboyj711 said:


> Whitetail is hands down better whether you're a noob, free rider or park rat. The only thing Liberty has over Whitetail is you can get cell service at Liberty while you can only get service at the peak in Whitetail (at least for current AT&T Iphone users).


I get service on my Verizon phone up there.. I leave my phone in the truck though.. I had it on me, maybe once because I forgot to leave it.

Whitetail is def better. I go every week since its a close spot to my house (about 1.5 hours). I'll be there this Saturday, but like everyone is saying, its busy as he\\. Even when I'm with friends, I get in the singles line on the lifts to get up the mountain faster.


----------



## clark3554 (Sep 30, 2010)

i would def say whitetail, i feel like they have a bigger mountain and i just like the layout a lot more than liberty. and as for roundtop...well lets just say my backyard would make a better mountain


----------

